# What is the best multi tool you have ever used?



## The Hired Wrench (Nov 6, 2008)

Everyone get in here.

I need a new multi, mine is beginning to resent me.









What's your weapon of choice?


----------



## SRtahoe (Apr 24, 2012)

Topeak alien tool

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Topeak Alien II .. BEST


----------



## jeremyp111 (Sep 13, 2006)

Another vote for the Topeak Alien II. Can't beat the number and QUALITY of the tools it has.


----------



## MikeRock98 (Apr 17, 2013)

I use the crank brothers m-19 and it works nice.....don't use the case though.....


----------



## authalic (Apr 8, 2005)

I have been using the Crank Bros 19 since the original version came out back around 2002. It's still in my MTB bag. I picked up the newest model a few weeks ago, for my road bike saddle bag. I also pack a small Leatherman tool, with wire cutters, a blade, and scissors, if I'm going to be out in the middle of nowhere. There isn't usually much use for those tools on a bike, but they can be useful if you need to cut a strap or zip tie, etc.


----------



## rhett101 (Apr 17, 2004)

Topeak Alien and Finishing Line Chain Pup


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm using my Topeak Alien but if you don't need the whole shibang as it's kinda big, I prefer my old topeak HexusII _(but I lost it in the woods last yr WAAA :cryin_


----------



## cheezy (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm digging the crank bros m19 too. Probably don't need all of those tools on it personally but it's great to have if a fellow rider needs help or forgot his tool.


----------



## Joe_Re (Jan 10, 2011)

Crank Bros 10.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Topeak Mini 6

Why? Because I realized I was always carrying around a big, heavy multi tool that I NEVER seemed to use. I'm not quite bold enough to ride without one though. The AlienII has all kinds of tools that have no use on my bike. I also carry a Park CT-5 Mini chain tool, which I prefer over most of the ones built into multi tools. 

On my CX bike I ride with just a 5mm allen key (in addition to chain tool). That covers almost every fastener on the bike.


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

*Topeak Hummer*

I think its called the Hexus II now, not sure what changed maybe just the name (ya easy joke there, I won't do it). What I don't like about the smaller tools like the park and crank bros is that the allen keys can be stubby short and the tool body wide making it difficult/impossible to do minor on trail adjustments like on a brake lever reach nut. And major adjustments like tightening down a rear caliper, you need a long allen key or narrow body to reach the bolts on some caliper designs.

Some short coming of this tool is the body is plastic and flexy. Its strong/stiff enough to get the job done but I am sure the flex would bother some people. And its the only tool I've had that lightly rusted in my camelback. At $18 there really isn't anything better out there.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

Ratt said:


> I think its called the Hexus II now, not sure what changed maybe just the name (ya easy joke there, I won't do it). What I don't like about the smaller tools like the park and crank bros is that the allen keys can be stubby short and the tool body wide making it difficult/impossible to do minor on trail adjustments like on a brake lever reach nut. And major adjustments like tightening down a rear caliper, you need a long allen key or narrow body to reach the bolts on some caliper designs.
> .


100% agree, have a couple diff crankbrothers and a blackburn something or other and another cheapo no name and they all have the useless stubby tools that 1/2 the time you can't get into place to use... the hexus is by far my fav... the chain tool on it was as good as any standard chain tool I've ever used.. gunna have to get another as the alien is just too big


----------



## AUSTIN672 (Nov 15, 2010)

I liked my Alien, it is big but it didnt bother me, too bad TSA took mine away. I've been just fine with a cheapo tool for the last 2 years with 5 allens and a phillips head its done all the trail adjusting I've needed and most of my at home maintenance.


----------



## smac (Sep 25, 2009)

I bought a Ritchey CPR 14 in 1997 and it works great, I still carry it with me on my commute to work:








I replaced it with a Topeak Hexus about six years ago. It hasn't let me down yet.


----------



## donthucktoflat (Apr 23, 2013)

Cb m19. Best product they make looks good 
AND works. Had the original, used it till it got pinched then just got the new version. 

The chain breaker is excellent in particular and when I used isis cranks the 8mm was a godsend


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

In all my years biking, I've bought only two. I recently retired my Cool Tool and replaced it with a Topeak Ratchet Rocket. I added a T27 (I believe) bit for my derailleur hanger and it's been great.


----------



## Ride-Aid (May 20, 2013)

I always carry a multi tool with a chain breaker as if you break your chain miles away from civilization you are kinda stuck. :madman:

Personally I use a Crank Bros Multi 17 Tool as it has the chain breaker (which has been used many times), all the allen sizes I need (including an 8 for crank bolts), and screwdrivers.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I'm using a Park Tool I-Beam. It's ok. Not the best, but it's all I have and really I don't feel the need to get anything else at the moment. The chaintool sucks, so I carry a dedicated one in my pack, and there's no phillip head driver so I carry one of those too. Otherwise, it's ok. Someday I'll up grade but for now, I have too many other things to buy for my bikes.


----------



## ZmyDust (May 13, 2011)

Another vote for the Crackbrothers M19 without the case.

Thinking of picking up a second one because Im tired of having to remember to switch between the roadbike saddlebag and camelbak for offroad.


----------



## cobym2 (Apr 11, 2005)

Crankbrothers m19 (without case) was most complete and handy, till I accidentally left it on my bumper and drove away. My only gripe was that it rusted after rainy rides. 
Another favorite is the Specialized EMT, but due to age the chain tool pin had broken, so I also bring a Topeak chain tool. 
I also had a Pedro's Rx tool, good for the basic stuff. 
I hated the Park tool Ibeam - the 5mm was too short to be useful, chain tool was fiddly and awkward (had to use the tire lever to turn it) and it was huge for the number of tools involved. 

I'd like to try the new Lezyne offerings which look well designed.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

Pedro's tulio skewer mt. Its missing some small Allen wrenches, but its just made better than my cb19. Chainbreaker is a lot better, so is spoke wrench clearance. Cb19 overly heavy too


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

my crank bros. m17, dang chain pin press broke after only couple uses. No receipt for the lifetime warranty since bought 3 years ago and cant find.


----------

